# Nigeria compensates Ghana for shortfall in gas supply - Ghanaweb



## curator (Apr 12, 2014)

Ghana has received a compensation of $10 million from Nigeria over the failure of the latter to meet supply of gas agreement between the two countries.

The agreement required Nigeria to supply Ghana with 123 Million Metric British Thermal Units (MMBtu) per day.

However, Nigeria has failed to meet that target, supplying 30 MMBtu/d and less sometimes. The Director of Planning and Business Development of the Volta River Authority (VRA), Kofi Ellis, told TV3’s Sandra Amarquaye on Friday, April 11 that Ghana has been paid some damages by Nigeria over the shortfall as stipulated in the contract.

“The contract already stipulates some liquidated damages for reduction in supply,” Mr. Ellis told our reporter.

Click here to read more

Source: Ghanaweb


----------

